# kohler cv15s-41526



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*backfires thru carb and muffler.new plug air filter gas filter rebuilt carb. fuel solenoid good . does not start after spraying carb with carb spray.has spark clean fuel.are valves adjustable,and does this engine have SAM SPARK ADVANCED MODULE?:wave: IF SO HOW DO I CHECK THIS MODUAL?*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You can't bench test it it for what it has to do, retard the ignition.

First, I'd check spark. Should jump a 0.150" to 0.180" air gap, which is greater than the spark plug gap. You'll need a tester, or to sacrifice a known-good plug and bend the ground electrode away from the anode.

If spark ok, I'd check the flywheel key...there is no crank sensor on this motor so it has no idea where the crank is in relation to the flywheel, thus the timing could be off. HOWEVER, if the timing was off it'd probably wrench the pull-starter rope out of your hand, firing the plug at the wrong time.

Also, have you replaced the spark plug? You don't mention that...looks good and is good are two different things.

Valves adjustable? You can view IPLs and Service info. at kohlerplus.com for free...I didn't look it up, you'll have to do that - the Command singles originally came with hyd. lifters, then changed to hyd. lifters with adjustable rockers (I still don't get it) which are adjustable.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. Do you work for Mahopac Mower, or as an individual? Been to their shop years ago...


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Kohler problem s-41526cv15*

*NO PAUL, DONT WORK FOR MOWER MART BUT I KNOW THEM WELL. YES THE SPARK PLUG IS NEW.I WILL TRY JUMPING THAT GAP WITH THE TESTER.ALSO I HAVE ONE OF THOSE TESTERS THAT HAS A BUILT IN SPARK PLUG AND A PUMP SO YOU CAN PUMP UP THE TESTER WITH AIR TO SEE IF IT WILL FIRE UNDER COMPRESSION.WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS?:wave:*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My first thought would be to inspect the flywheel key. I don't see sheared ones often, but I do run across it now and then. On electric start unit's mostly, but it often manifests itself with a big bang out the exhaust. I would also check valve operation to make sure they are opening and closing freely and not sticking or slow operation.

You can also look at the service manual at the Kohler Plus website, just enter as a guest and you can download the manual.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

